# Rancilio MD40 - jammed ferrule



## Dima (Jun 20, 2014)

I just acquired a second hand Rancilio MD40, it seems to be grinding fine, but I cannot for the life of me shift the ferrule to adjust the grinding. I assuming it is meant to move smoothly with the fixing button pressed, but it appears to be jammed. I would be very grateful for advice on this - is there someone/a shop in London which would be able to release the disc?


----------

